
Stunning Videos of Evolution in Action - roye
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/09/stunning-videos-of-evolution-in-action/499136/?single_page=true
======
Terr_
A similar worthy project I'd like to mention is the E. coli LTEE, or Long Term
Evolution Experiment. By freezing samples of every generation, they can go
back and genetically sequence ancestors (or near-ancestors) to determine what
succession of random mutations eventually resulted in an obvious phenotypic
trait.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._coli_long-
term_evolution_ex...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._coli_long-
term_evolution_experiment)

~~~
100ideas
If only they were able to capture the process in a stunning time-lapse video
:)

